# Eating Grass?



## polo (May 6, 2008)

I was wondering if eating grass is a true sign of an upset stomach? I've heard that before, but wasn't sure if it was true. My 2 dogs tend to eat grass almost every time they go outside. But, they also eat twigs and dirt and leaves. I think they're just playing around and investigating things in the yard, but I wanted to check to make sure I wasn't missing something?


Thanks!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I think Cooper is part cow. He grazes all the time. Maybe he's missing something in his diet? Maybe he just likes the taste? I don't really know. When my golden would eat grass, he'd puke it all up soon after. Cooper has never thrown it up.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lauren, I'm not sure that's true. One year, both my girls munched grass on a regular basis. Often it would make them vomit but I'm not convinced they ate it for an upset stomach. I think they ate it because they liked it. I'm not sure why but they don't eat grass anymore, they will munch on leaves or flower petals however.
Among vets it seems there is a question of "Do they eat grass because they have an upset stomach?" or "do they have an upset stomach because they ate grass?"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Several of my dogs like to munch grass and none of them vomit for doing it either. They really like the bermuda grass, but not enough to eradicate it from my yard. Darn! (I have one small patch that continues to come up under a large vine and they love to run over there to munch on it.)


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! It makes me feel better. I had just heard that before and wondered. Then, last night we were at the dog park, and some lady rudely said, "Your dog is eating grass. I just thought you should know he is sick. It means they have an upset stomach." 

She made me feel like a bad doggie mom! lol So, I just thought I'd check in with all of you and your wonderful advice!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Now, next time you can just smile and warn her to keep her dog away from your sick dog! LOL

Even though I don't believe that grass makes dogs sick, you might want to discourage your dogs from eating grass at a dog park (or eating anything off the ground in a dog park) because there is a higher chance of them picking up some dog crud.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori is definitely part goat, lol! Every time she goes outside she munches on grass, but it never causes her to uke: I do, however, see it in her poop sometimes :suspicious:


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

My Mini Poodle's favorite outdoor "food" is defiantly mud! He comes in with his "Mudstash" every time it's rainy outside!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I could swear my guys are part cow they way they graze on grass. Personally I think my guys just like the taste of the grass. They rarely throw up from it so I don't it's because of an upset stomach. At the park I've noticed many a dog chewing on the grass.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I was told by a vet to not let them chew on blades of grass that have the sharp razor edges because it irritates the stomach and that's why they throw up. If you look at a blade of grass, you'll see many of them have very sharp edges that are very tiny. I always tell mine to "leave it".


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I've heard (or read) that some dogs just like the taste and feel of grass. Tess loves to graze but has her favorite flavors.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

All of my dogs like to graze. 2 of them do it _all_ the time. Tripp has only thrown up a few times but he does have a much more sensitive digestive system than the rest. He has acid reflux and can throw up by just drinking water.


----------

